# Straight Power 10 500w knistern



## chris235 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab mir seit gestern einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten läuft der Rechner nun, allerdings mit einem starken knistern, das soweit ich das einschätzen kann vom Netzteil herrührt. Knistern by Chris235 | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Ich hab das Ganze Problem bereits in folgendem Thread ausgeführt (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...zusammengebauter-rechner-startet-nicht-5.html), allerdings wurde angemerkt das vllt. auch einer der Be Quiet Mitarbeiter oder sonstigen Fachleute das Ganze besser einschätzen kann, insbesondere bzgl. der Vorgehensweise oder ob so ein Problem bereits bekannt ist.

Über entsprechende kurze Einschätzungen wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Jeretxxo (11. Juli 2016)

Klingt für mich eher wie ne Festplatte als nach einem Netzteil wüsste auch gar nicht was so ein fortwährendes Knistern von sich geben könnte in nem Netzteil, Spulenpfiepen ist es jedenfalls nicht und die Schaltvorgänge hören sich, auch stark verlangsamt, nicht so an.

Eventuell ein Kontakt der nicht richtig sitzt.


----------



## chris235 (11. Juli 2016)

Hi Jeretxxo,

ich habe bereits alles abgeklemmt was nicht notwendig ist. Angeschlossen war nur noch zur Inbetriebnahme: Die CPU, 1 Ram Modul, CPU Kühler und das MB mit Stromversorgung des Netzteils. Auch alle Stecker waren entsprechend richtig eingesteckt und eingerastet 
Mangels anderweitiger Netzteile oder anderer Komponenten kann ich leider auch nicht groß gegentesten. Lediglich das Geräusch kam,soweit ich das noch im Kopf hab, vom Netzteil, allerdings habe ich den Rechner seitdem auch nicht mehr eingeschaltet um etwaigen Fehlern wie Kurzschlüssen o.ä. vorzugreifen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Wenn du meinst, dass es das Netzteil ist, dann nutze den Vor Ort austausch.
Einfach bei BeQuiet anrufen, Seriennummer nennen und dann kriegst du ein neues Netzteil zu dir nach Hause geschickt.
Wenn die Geräusch dann immer noch sind, wird es sicher nicht am Netzteil liegen, aber dann hast du zumindest eine Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen.


----------



## chris235 (11. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst, dass es das Netzteil ist, dann nutze den Vor Ort austausch.
> Einfach bei BeQuiet anrufen, Seriennummer nennen und dann kriegst du ein neues Netzteil zu dir nach Hause geschickt.
> Wenn die Geräusch dann immer noch sind, wird es sicher nicht am Netzteil liegen, aber dann hast du zumindest eine Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen.



Alles klar danke Threshold, dann mach ich gleich davon Gebrauch. Kannst du dir aber als Netzteilexperte einen Reim darauf machen von dem was ich oben geschildert habe?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Es können Resonanzen auftreten, die Spulen vibrieren lassen, dazu gehört auch das Knistern -- das kennt man von Fanless Netzteilen.
Was die auslösen und ob immer nur das Netzteil Schuld ist, kann man aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen.
Wie gesagt, nutze den Vor Ort Austausch. Schildere dein Problem dem BeQuiet Mitarbeiter am Telefon. Die sind ganz nett und schicken dir unkompliziert ein neues Netzteil zu.

Du hast das Netzteil doch erst neu gekauft, oder?


----------



## chris235 (11. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es können Resonanzen auftreten, die Spulen vibrieren lassen, dazu gehört auch das Knistern -- das kennt man von Fanless Netzteilen.
> Was die auslösen und ob immer nur das Netzteil Schuld ist, kann man aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen.
> Wie gesagt, nutze den Vor Ort Austausch. Schildere dein Problem dem BeQuiet Mitarbeiter am Telefon. Die sind ganz nett und schicken dir unkompliziert ein neues Netzteil zu.
> 
> Du hast das Netzteil doch erst neu gekauft, oder?



Ja neu gekauft vor nem Monat, erst jetzt zusammengebaut und nicht ganz so viel Spaß gehabt 
Was du schilderst klingt aber erstmal nicht so schlimm, ich hatte schon eher Dinge wie Kurzschlüsse oder durchgeschmorte Kontakte befürchtet. Aber dann bin ich echt mal gespannt und hoffe einfach mal darauf das es tatsächlich das Netzteil ist. Wenn das MB oder die CPU dafür verantwortlich ist, darf ich nämlich alles wieder ausbauen^^ Aber es riecht auch etwas verbrannt, insofern sollte ich hfftl. nicht zu falsch liegen beim Netzteil.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal den RMA beantragt und warte dann auf Antwort von be quiet!, ist halt nur immer ärgerlich diese Fehlersuche, da hatte ich wohl die letzten Jahre zuviel reibungslosen Ablauf beim PC Zusammenbau^^

Danke auf jeden Fall


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Riecht verbrannt?
Das ist schlecht.

RMA beantragt? Wo? Hast du bei BeQuiet angerufen?


----------



## chris235 (11. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Riecht verbrannt?
> Das ist schlecht.
> 
> RMA beantragt? Wo? Hast du bei BeQuiet angerufen?



Jop, leicht zumindest und langsam verfliegt der Geruch auch wieder. Wobei es ohnehin sehr schwer ist irgendwas richtiges rauszuriechen bei all dem Neugeruch der einem entgegenkommt, ist mir insofern auch erst beim Ausbau des Netzteils aufgefallen. Das meinte ich auch damit, dass ich mich ziemlich schlecht fühle weiter zu testen, weil allein schon das knistern sehr ungesund klang. Zumal ohnehin erst der PC überhaupt nicht angesprungen ist, dann nach Einstecken der Lautsprecher aber doch, allerdings eben letztlich mit dem knistern. Ich kann mir darauf auch keinen Reim machen und hab alles dreifach gegengecheckt. Anschlüsse sitzen korrekt, alles normal verbunden und auch probiert die Probleme auf die essentiellen Komponenten zu begrenzen, aber schlau werde ich immer noch nicht draus. Das ein NT verbrennt riecht hab ich auch bisher noch nicht erlebt und sollte auch glaube nicht so einach zu erreichen sein. Ich hoffe, dass das wenigstens keine andere Komponenten wie das MoBo oder die CPU in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hat.

Ich hab vorher bei be quiet! angerufen und die meinten ich soll eine entsprechende Mail mit den erforderlichen Daten (Seriennummer, Kaufdatum,...) senden, was ich dann auch getan habe.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Alles klar, dann ist der Austausch des Netzteils in die Wege geleitet. Musst dich halt gedulden, bis der DHL Mann dreimal an der Tür klingelt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Juli 2016)

Also das hört sich an, als ob da (eine?) Steckverbindung nicht ganz sauber ist. Guck mal bei den Anschlüssen ob da Adern rausgeruscht sein könnten, oder ob Pin´s vom MB oxidiert/kaputt sind


----------



## chris235 (11. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann ist der Austausch des Netzteils in die Wege geleitet. Musst dich halt gedulden, bis der DHL Mann dreimal an der Tür klingelt.



Bei mir klingelt der eher gar nicht und dann heißt es "der Empfänger war nicht antreffbar"^^
Aber jo ich denke auch und hoffe damit hat es sich dann 



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Also das hört sich an, als ob da (eine?) Steckverbindung nicht ganz sauber ist. Guck mal bei den Anschlüssen ob da Adern rausgeruscht sein könnten, oder ob Pin´s vom MB oxidiert/kaputt sind



Ich habs mir eben nochmal angeschaut und konnte nichts auffälliges erkennen, sieht alles in Ordnung aus. Außer beim 24pin Stecker vom Netzteil fehlt 1Pin, aber das sollte normal sein glaube ich, oder?

Edit: Im Gehäuse riecht es auch noch leicht verbrannt ... ich hoffe einfach mal das der Geruch sich einfach angehaftet hat Oo


----------



## ich111 (11. Juli 2016)

Kaltgerätekabel ordentlich eingesteckt?

Grüße ich111


----------



## chris235 (11. Juli 2016)

ich111 schrieb:


> Kaltgerätekabel ordentlich eingesteckt?
> 
> Grüße ich111



Hi ich111,

jop mehrmals entfernt und kontrolliert, dasselbe mit den anderen Anschlüssen. Sollte also alles richtig sitzen


----------



## chris235 (15. Juli 2016)

Ein kurzes Dankeschön auch noch an dieser Stelle für die Mithilfe von Threshold, PC-Bastler, ich111 und Jeretxxo. Das Problem ließ sich nämlich durch den (ziemlich schnellen  ) Austausch von be quiet! ausnahmslos beheben, der Thread kann insofern geschlossen werden


----------

